# TurnWood FX - Drip Tips



## Timwis (26/9/22)

Ex Youtube vape reviewer Scott who is now the creator of the wonderful stabwood mods of Turnwood FX has started doing Drip Tips that are at least on a par with Bill's!




Just Wowwwww!!!!!!









Stabilised Wood - Hybrid Blocks - Squonk Mods - Made In The UK


TurnWoodFX specialises in unique one of a kind pieces such as high quality stabilised wood and hybrid blocks, hand crafted squonk mods for vaping, pen blanks, hand turned pens and hand turned razors. Every item has been crafted with care using the highest quality materials and attention to detail




turnwoodfx.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/9/22)

I would buy them in a heartbeat! But with the single o-ring they fall out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (26/9/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> I would buy them in a heartbeat! But with the single o-ring they fall out.


We will see, I just bought one! No one has mentioned they fit loosely and I have both dual O-ringed and single O-ringed that fit loosely but also visa versa, they look to have a quite short 510 section and prominent O-ring, in my experience it tends to be those with quite long 510 sections that require 2 and even then they can be loose but I prefer a shorter bottom section so it sits flush!

This drip tip fits that snuggly it takes quite an effort to pull out and it only has one o-ring!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (26/9/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> I would buy them in a heartbeat! But with the single o-ring they fall out.


Just messaged Scott to put my mind at rest and got a reply:

Hi mate, I’ve made tons of these 510’s over the past few years and have only ever had 1 person mention it was an issue on one particular atty. I agree that 2 would be even better, but the single o ring does seem to hold well…if you or anyone else has any issues then I would always happily rectify

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/9/22)

Timwis said:


> Just messaged Scott to put my mind at rest and got a reply:
> 
> Hi mate, I’ve made tons of these 510’s over the past few years and have only ever had 1 person mention it was an issue on one particular atty. I agree that 2 would be even better, but the single o ring does seem to hold well…if you or anyone else has any issues then I would always happily rectify



Mark Todd mentioned it a few times! Please give me Scott's FB Page or group. I do need one or two!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/9/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Mark Todd mentioned it a few times! Please give me Scott's FB Page or group. I do need one or two!



Ignore. You did post the Web Address! Having a look now!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (26/9/22)

These look great, thanks for posting them @Timwis 

If I may ask , what is the price for one of them?

(I havent visited the site)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (26/9/22)

Silver said:


> These look great, thanks for posting them @Timwis
> 
> If I may ask , what is the price for one of them?
> 
> (I havent visited the site)


@Silver , seems they start from about 30 pound UK upward , cheaper ones all sold out .

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (26/9/22)

ARYANTO said:


> @Silver , seems they start from about 30 pound UK upward , cheaper ones all sold out .


Yeah £30 for the 510's and just over for 810's,  he's adding new drip tips in small batches very often! Pricey but then the materials and worked involved understandable! Like Rob I also like the look of Bill's drip tips which are a very similar price but although he is English he lives in Germany and once adding shipping and import charges just too rich for me, I would become single very quickly!


Rob Fisher said:


> Ignore. You did post the Web Address! Having a look now!


Here is his Facebook anyway, he always posts pictures of the new tips he's adding on there first and let's people know when they are going live!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/9/22)

Thanks guys for the extra info 
very nice indeed

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (26/9/22)

Oooops! forgot the Facebook.

TurnWood FX Facebook

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (28/9/22)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (28/9/22)

£30 is a lot of money but after receiving it I will whenever I have the spare money be buying more!


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/9/22)

Timwis said:


> £30 is a lot of money but after receiving it I will whenever I have the spare money be buying more!



DHL shipping from the UK and USA is just silly! I have a mate going to the UK later in the year and will get a couple delivered locally and brought back in the suitcase! They are stunning!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (28/9/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> DHL shipping from the UK and USA is just silly! I have a mate going to the UK later in the year and will get a couple delivered locally and brought back in the suitcase! They are stunning!



This might also interest you! Someone from the US on Vaping Community also mentioned about shipping to the states so I did message Scott and got the following reply:

Hi mate, thank you for your purchase!



I do send mods to the states / worldwide via DHL but it’s so expensive now that I can’t see anyone wanting to pay £20 to £40 shipping just for a drip tip. Even though the weight and value are a lot lower compared to a mod it doesn’t really change the prices DHL charge me unfortunately. I am currently looking for cheaper options for sending drip tips internationally and hope to have something sorted soon

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (29/9/22)

Freight rates are just crazy

check out the chart below from Statista

before COVID it was about $2000 (for a 40ft container)
peaked at $10,000 (5 times up)
coming down now but still at about $6,000 (3 times higher than pre COVID)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/10/22)

@Timwis I have a mate coming back to the UK shortly so I managed to nail 3 tips! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (3/10/22)

@Rob Fisher I knew he did custom mods but take a look at these!


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/10/22)

Timwis said:


> @Rob Fisher I knew he did custom mods but take a look at these!
> 
> View attachment 263849
> View attachment 263850



Saw that! Stunning!


----------



## Timwis (11/10/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

